# time limit for drink driving case?



## poppy123 (11 Oct 2013)

someone was caught and charged with being in charge of a viechel while intoxicated 28 months ago and the guards have postponed it 3 times, just had a letter that it is being postponed for a 4 time, is there a time limit for cases ? thanks


----------



## DirectDevil (8 Nov 2013)

It is a matter for the justice. Prosecution cannot seek adjournments forever. If a solicitor has not been engaged they should be. At this stage the defendant should be seeking to have the case struck out if the prosection ask to adjourn again after this period of time.


----------



## Time (8 Nov 2013)

It can be struck out as the time delay is inordinate. Solicitor needed.


----------



## Vanessa (24 Nov 2013)

poppy123 said:


> someone was caught and charged with being in charge of a viechel while intoxicated 28 months ago and the guards have postponed it 3 times, just had a letter that it is being postponed for a 4 time, is there a time limit for cases ? thanks


 
Did you consent to or object to the any or all of the postponements?
The case is listed in the District Court and someone from the Prosecution will have to apply to the Court for an adjournment.
While the prosecution can seek a postponement they cannot just send out a letter saying that the will be postponing without the consent of the Court.
Solicitor required to deal with this


----------



## poppy123 (30 Nov 2013)

solicitor is involved from the start and has not objected to any of the adjournments. the gaurds requested further adjournment and the solicitor wrote to inform the client this. it was adjourned until feb but the judge stated that it had to be heard that day,


----------



## Time (30 Nov 2013)

It is a very poor solicitor that is not objecting to all these adjournments.


----------



## DirectDevil (24 Feb 2014)

Out of curiosity, has this case been resolved ?


----------



## poppy123 (14 Mar 2014)

hi, case was heard 2 weeks ago and the charge was dismissed, the judge said they were frailaties in the case against her.


----------

